# t+ genetics



## nemo (Sep 22, 2008)

hi everyone can anyone help with what is possible with these stunning albinos is ther a boa parent chart for this genetic trait i have a pair of hets from peter rice: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's my breeding chart.

A normal boa and a T+ albino boa differ in only one gene pair.

A = normal gene
a = T+ albino mutant gene

These two genes make three possible gene pairs:
AA = two normal genes. A snake with this gene pair is normal.
Aa = normal gene and T+ albino mutant gene = het T+ albino. A snake with this gene pair looks normal, like a snake with the AA gene pair.
aa = two T+ albino mutant genes. A snake with this gene pair shows the T+ albino trait.

There are six possible matings:
1. AA (normal) x AA (normal) --> 1/1 AA (normal) 

2. AA (normal) x Aa (normal looking) --> 1/2 AA (normal), 1/2 Aa (normal looking)
As all the babies look normal but half are expected to be het T+ albinos, all are called 50% probability het T+ albinos.

3. AA (normal) x aa (T+ albino) --> 1/1 Aa (normal looking)

4. Aa (normal looking) x Aa (normal looking) --> 1/4 AA (normal), 2/4 Aa (normal looking), 1/4 aa (T+ albino)
As 2/3 of the normal looking babies are expected to be het T+ albinos, all the normal looking babies are called 66% probability het T+ albinos.

5. Aa (normal looking) x aa (T+ albino) --> 1/2 Aa (normal looking), 1/2 aa (T+ albino) 

6. aa (T+ albino) x aa (T+ albino) --> 1/1 aa (T+ albino) 

The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per egg, not per clutch.

By the way, there are at least three strains of T+ albinos. This chart is good for all of them as long as two members of the same strain are crossed. Crossing different strains gives different outcomes. You will have to ask Peter Rice what strain he breeds.


----------



## nemo (Sep 22, 2008)

*t+ genetics in boas*

can anyone help previouse thread a bit confusing trying to find possible morphs from these guys heard about paridimes:whistling2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

nemo said:


> can anyone help previouse thread a bit confusing trying to find possible morphs from these guys heard about paridimes:whistling2:


Paradigm boas have a gene pair containing a Sharp albino mutant gene and a Sharon Moore caramel (AKA boawoman hypo) mutant gene. See paradigmboa.com A paradigm boa could be called a T+ albino boa, but it is not one of the usual T+ albino boas.

For what it's worth, nobody has done the test to find out whether Sharp albino is a T- or T+ albino.

Any of the usual T+ albino mutant genes can be put in the same snake with the salmon or arabesque or motley or anerythristic or (you name it) mutant gene. I don't have a list of the possible combinations handy.


----------



## nemo (Sep 22, 2008)

*t+ genetics in boas*

cheers paul you been a great help:no1:


----------

